# Camping at AHRA Sites along the Arkansas



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Starting in 2019 all the AHRA camp sites will be reservation only.

AHRA campsites move to reservation only | Free Content | chaffeecountytimes.com

Most of these sites do not have good cell reception, AT&T gets the best coverage along the river, if you have Sprint or T-Mobile, better make that reservation before getting to the valley.

Also starting January will be new camping and entrance fees.

CPW modifies fees, offers new annual pass option for state park visitors | Free Content | chaffeecountytimes.com


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Do you think this will cause unprepared campers and those not aware of this change to increased use of primitive camping areas? Last season many folks took it upon themselves to develope campsites that were not there the season before. Many cars up 4 mile were bushwhacking and establishing camp sites. If all AHRA sites are reservation only I’m afraid people will further develop public camping to suit there needs. Will there be no exceptions or opportunity to pay at the stations? I. Asking out of concern here, I hope this new system works. Best hopes in mind here. Thank you


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I will just cut and paste the response I posted to your question in BV Paddlers Bob. Easier than typing it all out again.....

The change has no affect on dispersed, primitive camping. Sites along the Numbers, Elephant Rock Campground and Fourmile Recreation Area are unaffected. Friends of Fourmile have been working on fencing off newly created campsites and designating established sites with posts and signage. There are issues with resource damage and dumping up there for sure. The mapping and designation techniques being used by Friends of Fourmile are being used as a template for checking uncontrolled campsite development around the county. 

All developed AHRA campgrounds will go up in price and be reservation only. I'm not a huge supporter of this idea, but there is cell phone service at all the established campgrounds now except Five Points. Railroad Bridge, Ruby Mountain, Hecla Junction, Salida East, Valley Bridge and Five Points will all be reservation only, and they tended to be reserved all summer long anyway. River Runners provides an alternative camping option, as does the new "Hip Camp" just upstream and on the left from Fisherman's Bridge.

Elephant Rock is scheduled to be improved this season. The AHRA will be designating sites and building a permanent pit toilet. It will remain free. The anticipated construction of the Arkansas River Placer Campground (at Numbers launch) has been delayed and is not anticipated to begin for another year or two (still waiting to complete a land swap with the Forest Service). There are also additional improvements (in the millions of $'s) scheduled to be completed at Salida East.

The purpose of the price increase is to cover operational costs and staff. The funds will not go towards infrastructure improvements. The park manager said he anticipates being able to hire some additional staff, as well as raising the wages of positions like the River Rangers who are minimally compensated for the awesome work they do.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the detailed update, Logan - I appreciate the time you put into this!

Just to clarify, there will be no change to the daily vehicle pass ($7). Is this correct?

-AH


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Andy H. said:


> Thanks for the detailed update, Logan - I appreciate the time you put into this!
> 
> Just to clarify, there will be no change to the daily vehicle pass ($7). Is this correct?
> 
> -AH


Daily vehicle pass goes up to $8 and season pass will be $80 for 2019.

Campsite fees go up from $18 to $28, but the $10 reservation fee has been removed. So for just one night it is a wash, but the cost to stay multiple nights has gone up.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Also worth noting that the AHRA will be doing away with the windshield stickers and will be using a tag that hangs from your rear view mirror and is now transferable between vehicles.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Here are the new rates.
The windshield sticker is still available, the new hanging pass which is transferable to any vehicle that pass holder is riding in is $120.

Effective Jan. 1, 2019, the park entrance fee schedule will adjust to the following:

• Individual Daily Pass $4

• Annual Affixed Vehicle Pass $80

• Annual Affixed Multiple Vehicle Pass $40 per vehicle

• Annual Affixed Vehicle Replacement Pass $5

• Aspen Leaf Annual Pass (ages 64+) $70

• Aspen Leaf Annual Multiple Pass (ages 64+) $35 per vehicle

• State Parks Annual Hang Tag Pass $120.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Rincon*

Two questions. 1) Any changes for camping at the Rincon campground? 2) Any word on the road repair to access of BLM land on river left across from Rincon campground? Thanks.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

There are 2 large boulders blocking the road about 1/2 mile below the RR underpass upstream of those campsites. There was a washout under that concrete structure making the road impassable there anyway. But the camps can be reached via a 4wd road from downstream, that is if you're into a long rough bumpy ride with a stream crossing.

Attachment tool not working right...


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

1) Rincon got reworked quite a bit last year. I doubt there will be new changes there except the fee increase/ reservation mentioned above.


2) I had a chat with the BLM LE ranger a while back and he said the area where the road washed out is actually private and will not be rebuilt. Like Don said, you can access that BLM by driving past the sites on 50 down into Howard and back up to them. The crossing at Badger Creek can be sketch if the water is flowing much and the rocky road where it drops down towards the water can be a little dicey when the flows are up. The whole thing is a med/ high clearance bumpy affair. Don't think I'd take a suby to do the crossing at badger.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

As mentioned, Rincon is not scheduled for any additional infrastructure improvements in the near future, but the camping fees will be increased according to the fee schedule posted by Stingingrivers.

The AHRA had been working with an insurance company to get the Wellsville road reconstructed, but I haven't heard any updates on that in over a year so it's very possible that it completely fell through....


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I am a fan of AHRA and appreciate their mission. 

I want to see AHRA fund it's mission. I understand reasonable fees for the public use.

At the same time increasing camping fees from 18 to 28 is a big increase and if you add in vehicle access fees to camp, AHRA is making it hard for some ARK boaters like me to justify camping with them .


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Okie, 

Its not just the camping boaters that are taking a hit at the developed sites. Pretty much all the state run stuff is going up, some of it pretty heavily. For instance, next year if I buy, apply for and receive all the same fishing and hunting licenses, stamps and tags I got this year for $213, next year it is going to cost me $477. I don't mind paying to play but it seems a little extreme of a hike for one year. That is the cost for me to be allowed to do the activities. No facilities included. If you like to fish while you are here, your NR fishing license is almost doubling in price $55 to $95. NR hunting tags are staying the same, though they are going to hit you up in other ways.

I also support CPW a great deal,think they manage resources fairly well, I help them when I can and typically stick up for them when people are bashing on em but sheesh! Ive talked to a few CPW LE officers and they are all less than impressed with what the new commissioners have done for the 2019 fee structure. They know they are going to hear the brunt of the bitching in the field and deal with increased violation because of it.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The mission seems to have changed a bit since the merging of the two divisions (Parks and Wildlife were separate entities for a very long time) a few years back, and not necessarily for the better as far as AHRA goes. 

The divisions appear to have differing missions that are not compatible with each other in some cases. For example, when Christo was trying to get his project going, Parks was in favor and Wildlife was opposed. I for one am still not convinced joining these two agencies makes sense. If the objective was to streamline things, why are fees doubling? How much influence does Wildlife have in determining policy and pricing for Parks, and visa-versa? 

While I am happy to pay for their services, I agree wholeheartedly that more or less doubling fees is heavy handed.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

DoStep said:


> The mission seems to have changed a bit since the merging of the two divisions (Parks and Wildlife were separate entities for a very long time) a few years back, and not necessarily for the better as far as AHRA goes.
> 
> The divisions appear to have differing missions that are not compatible with each other in some cases. For example, when Christo was trying to get his project going, Parks was in favor and Wildlife was opposed. I for one am still not convinced joining these two agencies makes sense. If the objective was to streamline things, why are fees doubling? How much influence does Wildlife have in determining policy and pricing for Parks, and visa-versa?
> 
> While I am happy to pay for their services, I agree wholeheartedly that more or less doubling fees is heavy handed.


I totally agree with this perspective. While it might have been beneficial to many of the state parks to merge with DOW, but I do not feel like that has been the situation for the AHRA. The AHRA is one of the only fully self sustaining parks in the system.

I think it's also important to note that this is not a "one year increase". It has been about a decade since fees have changed. If you break it down to a yearly figure it doesn't seem quite as bad... especially when compared with the cost of living increase that has recently been seen in the AHRA communities (Leadville/Buena Vista/Salida/Canon City).


----------

